# Old person wisdom phrases



## Outrider66 (Jan 30, 2018)

Watching a movie tonight, I learned some wisdom for old people:

1) Never pass up a restroom.

2) Never waste a hard on.

3) Never trust a fart.

I cracked up and at the same time thought, "Wow - words to live by".

BTW, can anyone name that movie, without searching for it based on the phrases I quoted? Oddly, I had never seen that movie before last night. It was so good (to me), that I watched it again tonight, with my old lady.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

all relatable.. 

I can not quote the movie... it is strange how things do change over time.. some stuff you worry about a lot when you are young mean **** all later and some stuff you'd never give a 2nd though when young are concerns as you get older.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Those are Billy Connolly jokes.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I sugest u post that in our jokes thread


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ I'm pretty sure they've been. Those lines are older than I am.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

Start slow, then taper off.


----------



## Outrider66 (Jan 30, 2018)

I heard those lines in The Bucket List. I wouldn't have even noticed them if he hadn't said, "Never waste a hard on".


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

All the money in the world won't buy you another day of good health.

Retire early...


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Velobike said:


> All the money in the world won't buy you another day of good health.
> 
> Retire early...


Unfortunately, here in the US, money is needed for health care in retirement. I read where the average person spends over $200,000 on health care *after* they retire. Medicare, our "insurance" for those 65 and older, is really just another mechanism to funnel more money to insurance companies and health care providers.

The trend is to retire later, or not at all. Yes, it sucks. I know people involuntarily employed who are over 70. I have a relative who is still working 20 hours a week at a hardware store at age 80 so that he can buy into their group insurance plan! He basically takes home no pay, it all goes to his insurance, and that doesn't even cover all of it. I have a friend who is 62 and her husband is 73. She is only working because he has health issues, and they need her insurance to cover him or either he would be denied his very expensive medication, or they would go broke buying it.

Lots of people over 60 commit suicide in the US, a much higher rate than the rest of the world. I wonder why? Aren't those the "Golden Years"?


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Ever since the middle/working class was targeted for elimination things have been different in the golden years in these parts.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Dying young can solve a lot of problems.


----------

